# Multiple Stings/Allergic Reaction



## lync (Aug 28, 2005)

Last Thursday while clearing saplings at the edge of a small river I recieved 10-12 yellow jacket stings. I've been stung before but never that many times, and have never had any reaction. This hive was below ground and I never saw it until i disturbed it.
The reaction i had was severe. I'm posting so that should someone else get stung that they don't shrug it off as no big deal until they are sure that they are not having a reaction.
I recieved the stings to my head, face , and back. There was no indication that there was a problem for 10-15 minutes, then symptoms started. I noticed a slight wheezing as a breathed. With this we shut down and a crew member drove me a nearby hospital. Within a half hour from the time of the stings, i was having difficulty breathing, severe stomach cramps and vomiting, red hives, on my chest, also blurred vision and sensitivity to light.
The E>R> nurses were phenominal, ekg, O2, and intraveinous lines were set up in minutes. They mixed up a cocktail of drugs and gave me a shot. Within 10 minutes I felt better and slept for about 2 hours.
I'll be honest I thought I was finished. I said a few prayers while laying on the table being treated. 
Iv'e been stung before 1-2 time in the legs or hands. The Dr. who treated me said that bites to the head neck and chest are more severe and are more likely to cause a reaction.
The moral of the story, treat any insect sting as a severe injury until you are sure its not. Know where the local hospital is and how to get there. Ambulance crews carry epinephrine on board, so know how to call an ambulance (911 or local number). Now i have to carry an "EPI-PEN" which will allow me to inject myself in the event of an allergic reaction. Most importantly, time counts, if I didn't leave for the hospital when I did I would have been in a lot worse shape before i recieved medical attention.

This was a scarey experience, please take insect bites seriously!!

Corey


----------



## Kate Butler (Aug 28, 2005)

*multiple stings*

Everyone has a point at which their body cannot counteract the effects of multiple stings. For some, it's only one sting. For others, it takes a lot of stings to kick in the anaphylactic reaction (nausea, throat closing, can't breath etc..). 

The smartest thing to do (if you KNOW you're allergic) is always have an up-to-date EpiPen in your rig or on your person. If you don't know, you need to assume that any more than a couple of stings MIGHT be trouble and be prepared to take a trip to the ER.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Aug 28, 2005)

one of my children is allergic to bee stings... another to red ant bites... plus two are deaf... this household is a big supporter of the Medic Alert organization... if you don't know about it, you register for a nominal fee, and you receive a necklace/bracelet that is engraved with your primary need... and the phone number engraved leads medical workers to be able to access the parts of your medical history and needs that you have on file... if you are with people who don't know your allergies or medications you are on OR who go blank in an emergency, one phone call supplies the information...


----------



## JonnyHart (Aug 28, 2005)

It's a very good idea to keep some benedryl in your first aid kit. Believe me, that stuff has saved lives. Too bad the only way for a person to know of their allergies is to find out the hard way. Like K.B. said, every person has their limit to how much venom their body can handle. Sometimes wish you could get an epi-pen over the counter.

Kind of off the topic here, but we had a guy in the emergency room here about two weeks ago. He was allergic to benadryl!


----------



## Newfie (Aug 28, 2005)

Benadryl or Zyrtec is a good one too. I happen to have both in the tool box, glove box and first aid kit. When I get tagged i take one as a precautionary measure and let someone I'm working with know what has happened. More than 4 or 5 stings at one time and medical care is sought to err on the safe side. Rather lose a couple of hours of work than days or forever.


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 28, 2005)

.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 29, 2005)

Corey, where were you when this happened?

Glad you're alright


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Aug 30, 2005)

Are the effects of bee stings cumulative over time? I've been stung many times. Once 23 stings in a single incident. Went to ER for that one just in case, but nothing happened, not even swelling. Should I worry that the next one will be dangerous? Usually a bee sting bothers me less than a mosquito bite, it hurts for a couple minutes, but doesn't itch for hours.


----------



## Newfie (Aug 30, 2005)

2Coilinveins said:


> Are the effects of bee stings cumulative over time? I've been stung many times. Once 23 stings in a single incident. Went to ER for that one just in case, but nothing happened, not even swelling. Should I worry that the next one will be dangerous? Usually a bee sting bothers me less than a mosquito bite, it hurts for a couple minutes, but doesn't itch for hours.




It depends on the individual. Yes the next one could be the"bad" one especially since you've a large sting incident. An epi-pen would probably be a wise investment.


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Aug 30, 2005)

Epi-pen is now on the list, thank you gentlemen.


----------



## darkstar (Aug 30, 2005)

i second the epi pen deffinatly .....


----------



## lync (Aug 30, 2005)

Matt,

I was in the Bronx River in bronxville, near Lawrence Hospital. The water was about a foot deep. My life jacket prevented a number of stings I'm sure.

Corey


----------



## treesurgeon (Sep 19, 2005)

2Coilinveins said:


> Are the effects of bee stings cumulative over time? I've been stung many times. Once 23 stings in a single incident. Went to ER for that one just in case, but nothing happened, not even swelling. Should I worry that the next one will be dangerous? Usually a bee sting bothers me less than a mosquito bite, it hurts for a couple minutes, but doesn't itch for hours.


i was bit by one bee on my ear. it was a crazy little bastard. felt like it was trying brake-dance in the same spot. i smacked it off in one second. it hurt and itched for 2 1/2 weeks. any other bee bite would have been unnoticeable by the next day. i think it was because it was the cartilage in the ear.


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 20, 2005)

jimmyq said:


> ????it I took two more hits over the weekend. I am sick of the little beggars. they seem to want to sting just out of spite at this time of year.



This is the worst time of year for yellow jackets. The little peckers (males) get easily riled and sting at the drop of a hat. I think they know that pretty soon they will be pushing up daisies. I've seen them stinging the fresh cut ends of oak logs this week.


----------



## 2Coilinveins (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a couple nests in the rear stake pockets on one of my trucks. I've tried bug spray, smoke bombs from firework stands, gasoline, and the water hose. Seems to piss them off and not much more. The truck only gets driven every couple of weeks, and usually then only on long trips(it's too small for regular work, but gets good gas mileage). I dread driving it somewhere, parking it, having the little buggers sting someone, and me get sued. Can't wait till the first good solid freeze.


----------



## jimmyq (Sep 21, 2005)

.


----------



## treesurgeon (Sep 23, 2005)

jimmyq said:


> try insect spray then expanding foam.



dig the nest out of the ground and beat it with the shovel. even though the bees may not like this, they may get the point. 
if you kill the queen bee, it might be over for them all.


----------

